# Engine / Tranny Upgrades ????



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Hey Guys...

I have a 95 F250 HD... I finally came to terms that I need more .. More power and torque.. I really like the truck and have alot of money into it.. It has a 351 W and an E40d tranny.. What can I do ???? Is there a common swap , say like a 460 with a HD tranny I can somewhat bolt in without too much headaches or some thing along those lines ????? Or another alternatives other than dumping the truck and getting a bigger one ??? Thanks in advance for any ideas...


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Don't know much about fords, or the swap options (I snuck over here with 75.....) but the first thing I would think about would be your rear end ratios, and cooling/shift kit for the transmission. What are you running now? A 4.11 or shorter gear ratio would help, and if you could keep the tranny cool and have it shift crisply, it would perform much better. I know what you're saying though, all of our work trucks are ford F-350's some dually, some SRW, and I usually drove a 460 flatbed this summer. One day I took the boss's SRW 351 with the light tranny and it didn't pull for s**t. Felt like it was really trying, just with SURVEYING stuff in the back. Our oldest flatbed was the hotrod, with the 460 and C6 and would throw you back in the seat with our ingersol-rand compressor behind it. Just some food for thought.

MT


----------



## SCAPEASAURUSREX (Aug 21, 2001)

Thanks MT,


The E40d I found out is the heavy duty tranny ?? It's actually used behind the 460's and in trucks up to the 600 's ?? I also discovered that the C6 is the same as the E40D minus the overdrive... The rear end ratio I think may be my problem.. Acording to Fords specs the F250 HD with the GVW package my truck has should have 4:11 's in it .. well mine has 3:55's ?? not quite sure why since the lowest offered by ford in the specs are 3:73's ... I have the 1 ton rear , I thinks it s a sterling ?? that s' what someone had said ?? it is a full floater and it's hugh.. twice the size of a regular F250's rear .. ANyway.. Thanks for the feed back, need to do somemore research on the ratios and see if that s the route to travel.. Maybe I should just get a new truck ,,,, a F550, turbo diesel , crew cab with a 12' rack body dump.. LOL keep dreamin....


----------



## MTCK (Feb 13, 2000)

Yeah, a buddy of mine has the 460 with automatic in a 96 F250 HD and it came with 3.55's also. He says the cubes make up for the tall gears though. Some other stuff that you could think about would be cranking some more power out of your current motor. A big exhaust, cold air package, and computer reprograming can go a long ways. I got a ton more grunt out of my SB Chevy in my truck by putting exhaust, a dual plane intake, bigger carb and ignition on my motor (older). It's a heck of a lot cheaper than a $600 a month truck payment.  

MT


----------

